# Lake Lanier, GA Rides and Rental



## mr4nyps (Mar 17, 2004)

I will be staying at Lake Lanier Islands in Georgia next week and would like any recommendations on where to rent a decent road bike and ride suggestions. I have a couple of days to get out between business and really don't want to pack up my bike in the hard shell. Thanks in advance.


----------

